# E-Mails per Webinterface vom Server abholen...



## surffix (26. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir eine Domain bei http://www.dom4u.net geholt. Man bezahlt dort eine einmalige pauschale von ca. 20 Euro und bekommt dann eine Domain.

Nun ist die DomainOnline und ich habe auch mehrere POP3 Boxen zur verfügung.

Das klappt alles wunderbar. Doch möchte ich nun die E-Mails lesen, muss ich sie bisher immer mit einem POP3 Client runterladen. (wie Outlook Express oder so) Nun möchte ich die E-Mails auch im Web lesen können (per Browser)

Ich habe davon gehört, das es dort Webmail Skripte geben soll, (PH oder Pearl), die dies ermöglichen.

Kennt jemand solch eins? (kostenlos sollte es sein) Gruß Alex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Januar 2003)

Ja =)

zum Beispiel NOCC oder hier suchen  oder wie immer bei Hotscripts


----------



## surffix (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Ja solche Skripte suche ich eigentlich nicht.
ICh suche Skripte,
wo du einfach einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort eigeben musst und du dann so ein verwaltungsprogramm bekommst.

(siehe http://www.koof.net/webmail/)

Dort musst du nur die E-Mailadresse angeben und das dazugehörige passwort.
Dann gelangst du in einen Organizer, mitdem du alle deine Mails verwalten kannst.

Kennt jemand solch ein kostenloses Skript?
(am besten auf Deutsch)

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Januar 2003)

Da gibt es TONNEN von ... wie wäre mal ein Blick auf GOOGLE ?

Google searches 

oder hier

Dynamic Webpages 

oder

Hotscripts php webmail 

und


Hotscripts perl webmail

Sorry, aber mit ein wenig Eigeninitiative wäre das kein Problem gewesen selbst etwas zu finden...



Die meisten User hier wollen bei Problemen helfen, keine Internet-Recherche durchführen.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber von 20 Posts sind hier mindestens 10 - 15 nicht wirklich ein Problem, sondern Bequemlichkeit (um nicht Faulheit zu gebrauchen). Irgendwann wird man da zwangsläufig zynisch ....  


Was Du meinst ist wohl ein System wie 

basilix 

oder

UebiMiau


----------

